# Bike Buddy gesucht in Wuppertal (am besten im Raum Lichtscheid)



## Ette1984 (5. Mai 2018)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

ich bin gerade in meinem Anfängen, aber insgesamt sehr sportlich unterwegs. Gerne würde ich gemeinsam das neue Hobby entdecken und idealerweise eine tolle Truppe zusammen bekommen in Wuppertal. Zusammen macht einfach mehr Spaß! 

Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich von dem ein oder anderen etwas höre! ;-)

In diesem Sinne ran an die Tasten. 

Liebe Grüße Esther


----------



## Keksfan (20. Mai 2018)

Hallo Esther,

bin auch aus dem Tal und wohne Nähe der Barmer Anlagen. Würde ja schonmal passen. Ich hätte kein Problem damit, dir ein wenig die Wälder in der Umgebung zu zeigen.  Was schwebt dir denn vor?  VG der Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

